# What am I doing wrong



## InPain (Jul 2, 2021)

Blueberry from old world genetics. Why are they so gnarly. Nothing but water past week and still clawed. All organic with reamended soil only the blueberry look like this why?


----------



## leafminer (Jul 2, 2021)

I don't see a problem they look fine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

Thats what i thought.


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

I do see some lower fan leaves drooping a bit......over watering? Nothing serious though


----------



## InPain (Jul 2, 2021)

Im paranoid then had brood mites when they were in veg before I moved them over to the flower room  also found few thrips  old soil outside warmed up must have been it and got inside my veg area.  I sprayed them for 3 weeks every 3 days before moving them over and have also bought predator mites twice now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2021)

InPain said:


> Im paranoid then had brood mites when they were in veg before I moved them over to the flower room  also found few thrips  old soil outside warmed up must have been it and got inside my veg area.  I sprayed them for 3 weeks every 3 days before moving them over and have also bought predator mites twice now.




what is the humidity in your grow room?


----------

